# الازياء الرجالية



## mrmr120 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*مجموعة من الازياء الرجالية ، الملابس هي من اخر صيحات الموضة اذ انها صممت خصيصا لشتاء 2006- 2007
*​*
*
*










*
*خسارة فيكم بس يلا *
*اخوتنا هنعمل اية*​


----------



## Bino (24 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً يا مرمر يا قمر بس ليه خساره فيكم ديه ؟؟؟؟ انتى عنصريه كده ليه ؟
عنداً فيكى بقى أنا هجيب طقم العيد شبه الموديلات بتاعتك ديه


----------



## mrmr120 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههه*
*مرسى اوى اوى اوى *
*على مرورك اللذيذ دة*​


----------



## Bino (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ميرسلا ليكى انتى يا مرمر على الموديلات ديه  , ولو عندك حاجات تانى حطيها
 ظبطينى بقى


----------



## ميرنا (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*فى واحد فيهم عجبنى جدااا*


----------



## mrmr120 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*هههههههههه*
*اية ياميرنا انتى *
*بتبصى على الشباب ولا اية *
*كوبتك جوزك *
*هيبهدلك *
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ميرنا (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*مش هيدخل هنا وربنا يستر *


----------



## mrmr120 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههه*
*صلى انة ميدخلش*​


----------



## ميرنا (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*ده نظام تهديه نفوس على كبير يعنى*

*مينا مش هيتكلم ولا هيسيحلى *


----------



## mrmr120 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههه*
*اة انا جاية اهدى النفوس*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Bino (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بقول بقول ايه ؟؟؟؟ 
ممكن أروح أسيح لكوبتك ؟ انا كتووووووووم بشكل


----------



## Bino (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ميرنا....هو كوبتك جوزك بجد ولا ده هزار ؟


----------



## girl_in_jesus (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*لا هزار يا أبانوب وكويس انك  بطلت تستخدم الاحمر لانه بتاع الاداره بس حبيت انبهك*


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2006)

> بقول بقول ايه ؟؟؟؟
> ممكن أروح أسيح لكوبتك ؟ انا كتووووووووم بشكل


 
*واضح انك كتوم جداا وبتحب تخدم كمان يريت كتوم بس*


> ميرنا....هو كوبتك جوزك بجد ولا ده هزار ؟


*طبعا لو جد كنت روحت خدمت على طول الحمد لله انه هزار*


----------



## Bino (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههه
 خلاص يا ميرنا و انا مش هسيح عشان تعرفى انى كتوم بس
شكراً يا جيروو على ملاحظتك , انا فعلاً مكنتش أعرف لكن هل فى خطأ لو استخدمت اللون الاحمر ؟


----------



## ميرنا (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*هتدفع غرامه لو استخدمته*


----------



## Bino (3 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههه
بايخااااااااااااااه


----------



## عماد كامل (3 ديسمبر 2006)

هاى يا مرمر اية الموديلات الجميلة دى                                                                                انا هخلى زوجتى تيجى تتفرج اصلها بتحب الموديلات الجديدة والموضات                                    صلى من اجلى يارب يباركك بس انا عوز اسال جوزك جاب لبس العيد ولا لسة


----------



## ميرنا (3 ديسمبر 2006)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> بايخااااااااااااااه


 
*نهارك اسود انتا بتكلمنى انا دانتا يومك مش فايت* :t32: :t32:


----------



## عماد كامل (3 ديسمبر 2006)

هاىى يا مرمر انا كتبت لك رد هو راح فين على العموم يا رب جوزك يدخل على                           شان يقولنا الى موديل عجبة وعلى شان نتعرف علية لانة زميل زينا متجوزوياترى هو لسة عايش    ولا ضاع زينا


----------



## ميرنا (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا يا عماد ده هزار يعنى انا مش متجوزه*


----------



## Bino (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بكلمك انتى طبعاً و اللى عندك اعمليه


----------



## ميرنا (3 ديسمبر 2006)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> بكلمك انتى طبعاً و اللى عندك اعمليه


 
*متلم الدور ياض فى يومك ده محدش عارف يكلمك ليه* :ranting:


----------



## Bino (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا خلاص .. أخطأت يا أختاه فى السماء و قدامك*
*أصل بصراحه انتى شكلك فاضيه النهارده و انا مش رااااايق*
*                                                                               ههههههههههه*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع شكلو كبير
بس يا مرمر
اية حكايتك يا مرمر انتى شايفة لبسنا عرة


----------



## mrmr120 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

بيترالخواجة قال:


> الموضوع شكلو كبير
> بس يا مرمر
> اية حكايتك يا مرمر انتى شايفة لبسنا عرة


 


*هههههههههههههه*
*انا قلت ارواكم شوية لحسن قربتو *
*تطفشوا من المنتدى *
*اهو حاجة لاخوتنا نكسب فيهم ثوا ب*​


----------



## مينا 188 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الازياء الرجالية*

انا مش شايف الصور دى


----------

